# Γύφτικο-τσίφτικο γιαπωνέζικο γκρουπ παίζει βαλκανική & μικρασιατική μουσική με ελληνικό στίχο



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2012)

(Νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος πάει για Πούλιτζερ.)
Σας συστήνω τους Α-Π-Α-Ι-Χ-Τ-Ο-Υ-Σ Pyramidos!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pyramidos/166016380123616?sk=info
http://pyramidos.net/


----------



## sarant (Mar 21, 2012)

Εξαιρετικοί είναι, αλλά στον τίτλο το "ελληνικό στίχο" σηκώνει λιγάκι νερό (πέντε κουβάδες) δοθέντος ότι στο ράμπι ράμπι δεν έχει και πολλά ελληνικά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2012)

Ο τίτλος αρχικά κάλυπτε και το ράμπι[SUP]2[/SUP], αλλά κόπηκε από τον τιτλατζή για να χωράει.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 21, 2012)

Τι διαμάντια είναι τούτα, πού τα ξετρύπωσες; :upz:
Να 'σαι καλά βρε Ζαζουλέα, χρειαζόμουν κάτι τέτοιο πριν το κλείσιμο της μέρας...


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Πώς μου 'χε ξεφύγει τουτοδώ; Πού ' ναι ο Περικλής, καλέ; Α, να τος!:laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2013)

Αδελφή ψυχή.








Spoiler



(την ξετρύπωσα εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Καλέ, αυτή είναι η Γιαπωνέζα Καρομοίρα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Fyge ki ase me - La Internacional Sonora Balkanera







Opa! - La Internacional Sonora Balkanera


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Balky Waltz - La Internacional Sonora Balkanera







Balky Waltz - La Internacional Sonora Balkanera & Trío Chicamole


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2018)

...
Nα σου τραγουδήσω πάλι στον ασιατικό χαβά:

Vre melakrinaki, potises farmaqui
potises farmaqui, vre melakrinaki
Ta olomavura su matia kanune khilia komatia
Kanune khilia komatia ta olomavura su matia







19.12.2017


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2019)

The hype is real.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 31, 2019)

Το είδα τις προάλλες και έλιωσα. Γιαπωνέζικα κλαρίνα και ξερό ψωμί. Το τσάμικο χέρι-με-κιθάρα, όλα τα λεφτά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2019)

Ε-Ρ-Χ-Ο-ΝΤ-ΑΙ!!! https://www.facebook.com/events/1057286824460956/


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2019)

Απίστευτοι. Δεν ξέρω πόσα λεφτά βγάζουν στην Ιαπωνία, αλλά αν τους αναλάβει ένας Έλληνας ατζέντης για να παίζουν στην Ελλάδα, μπορεί να βγάλουν περισσότερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 13, 2019)

Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς! Ποιος ψήνεται;


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς! Ποιος ψήνεται;



Αναφέρεσαι στη ζωντανή εμφάνισή τους στην Αθήνα στις 20/9. Ένα δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι την ίδια μέρα εμφανίζεται και ο Τζον Κλιζ στο Ηρώδειο. (Ένα δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι, όπως θα 'λεγαν οι Εγγλέζοι, wild horses couldn't drag me there...  )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 13, 2019)

Μα κι αυτός πάλι, τι δουλειά έχει στο Ηρώδειο; Πφφφ...


----------

